# Bi-Flupic SSC P7 Aleph LE - Brightest Aleph Light Engine?



## darkzero (Aug 14, 2008)

*Bi-FLuPIC SSC P7 Aleph LE - Brightest Aleph Light Engine?*

I normally don't post LE builds but this one I had to document. I think it is safe to say that I have made the brightest Aleph LE that's currently out there! If not, then I will do a Tri-FLuPIC Aleph LE! :devil:

-Bi-FLuPIC
-SSC P7 CSXOI

Max (level 10): 1.6A
Burst w/ AW R123: 2.0A 
Burst w/ AW IMR16340: 2.5A
Burst w/ AW 17670: 2.5A (2.7A peak)
Burst w/ 18650: 3.0A 
(Your results may vary depending on battery)


I didn't have an 18650 on hand to test with. I didn't try a C li-ion since it wouldn't be applicable anyway.

Can't wait to see this in it's new host. It's going to be a beauty! I hope the owner enjoy's (I never say this but actually I'm confident he will enjoy this one). :wave:





























EDIT: MC-E Bi-FLuPIC LE

-MC-E K WF
-2.8A with IMR16340, up to 3A+ with 17670 & 18650


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool! Did you mod the board?

Mac


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2008)

Waiting for the final result... :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> Cool! Did you mod the board?
> 
> Mac


 
Yes I added two more regulators as seen in the pics, the equivalent of two standard Flupic boards. I did this rather than running two Flupics in parallel because of space limitations & the fact that I heard having two PICs in the circuit makes it act strange. 

I was originally going to use two boards with one of the PICs removed but they wouldn't fit without boring the can out. They would fit in a XRcan though.

If I get time for myself I will build the next one with even higher output if I can find myself a host with enough mass for proper heatsinking. :thinking:


----------



## easilyled (Aug 15, 2008)

The new owner is a very happy man to have set eyes on those pictures of your excellent work.  :twothumbs

I am sure he can't wait to pop this potent L.E into a host befitting of such a work of art.


----------



## Essexman (Aug 15, 2008)

Really nice work.
Your soldering is far too neat. I wish mine came out like that!


----------



## Al Combs (Aug 15, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I normally don't post LE builds but this one I had to document. I think it is safe to say that I have made the brightest Aleph LE that's currently out there! If not, then I will do a Triflupic Aleph LE! :devil:
> 
> -Bi-Flupic
> -SSC P7 CSXOI
> ...



Wow, that's a nice mod! Do you think a stack of three to get 2.4 amps on level 10 would work? Or would that overload the lands on the circuit board too much? Are these the correct LDO regulators? A Google of *regulator* plus PJEQ and PJFQ seemed a likely guess.

Bogus1 hasn't had any Tri-Flupics for a while. I've been looking ever since I saw one of your other P7 mods saying that's what you used for a driver. Stacking them like that never occurred to me. Good job!


----------



## MWClint (Aug 15, 2008)

wow is right..cool idea.



Al Combs said:


> Wow, that's a nice mod! Do you think a stack of three to get 2.4 amps on level 10 would work?



a similar concept of stacking mosfets is commonly done in the rc world to increase current to the motor. theoretically you could stack them as high as you want but there's also dimishing returns...physical space and battery current limitations come into play.
on the double stack he made there, it's already pulling a hefty 2.0 amps from an R123. probably wouldnt get a worthwile benefit from increasing the stack unless it was going into a larger body, larger battery 18650 and better heatsinking in the light. at that point, you might as well just use a triflupic unmodified.


----------



## Al Combs (Aug 15, 2008)

MWClint said:


> wow is right..cool idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info about the RC cars. It sounds like it's worth a try. I have a 3D cell MagLite so space isn't a problem. A set of 3*10 amp NiMH cells so power isn't a problem. If I Arctic Alumina epoxy my homemade FluPIC to the inside of my P7 heat sink, that ought to take care of any heat issues. Tri-FluPIC's haven't been available for some time. That has been my problem all along.

The 2.0 amp burst rate is only for momentary use I think. That's a good fit for the small light darkzero was modding. The level 10 is only 1.6 amps and I want more power. If a three chip stack works, Id get 2.4 amps continuous and 3.0 amps burst. It sounds like the perfect setup for a P7.

If you could do a 2 chip mod, then why not 3? Because I never thought of it. Really I was asking if 3 amps might burn the trace on that tiny PC board. Only one way to find out I guess. That and I was waiting for darkzero to confirm what chips he used.


----------



## lumafist (Aug 15, 2008)

WHAT THE BLEEP...........!!??


Awesome job Will...!!
Any info on output and runtime..?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments fellas. 




Al Combs said:


> Are these the correct LDO regulators?


 
I'm not quite sure what you mean by the "correct" regulators. :thinking: There are different rated regulators that can be used. The two LDO regulators used on Flupics are not the same. The other Flupics use different regulators as well. I choose to use the regulators that I did for the specified output according to it's application that this LE will be used in.




MWClint said:


> ..physical space and battery current limitations come into play.
> on the double stack he made there, it's already pulling a hefty 2.0 amps from an R123. probably wouldnt get a worthwile benefit from increasing the stack unless it was going into a larger body, larger battery 18650 and better heatsinking in the light. at that point, you might as well just use a triflupic unmodified.


 
MWClint is right on the money. :thumbsup: I could have gone higher but choose not to. With this configuration I don't recommend using it with a R123. It will decrease the life of the cell. 2.0A/2.5A is good enough & as MWClint said, heatsinking will be an issue. This one will be used with a 17670 so it should be fine. Too many people these days want the absolute highest numbers but in reality it's not practical. I see far too many people wanting to stuff P7s in the smallest 1 cell lights running as high as possible. I admit I too was one of these people & did so with my Arc LS P7. But I see it differently now, I _have_ overheated P7s & li-ions in small lights. Not cool & in the case of the li-ion it can be dangerous! I rather use the P7 in bigger lights that can handle the heat & I rather overdrive a P7 rather than run a P7 way underdriven. BTW, a Triflupic would not fit an Aleph LE anyway.




Al Combs said:


> The 2.0 amp burst rate is only for momentary use I think. That's a good fit for the small light darkzero was modding. The level 10 is only 1.6 amps and I want more power. If a three chip stack works, Id get 2.4 amps continuous and 3.0 amps burst. It sounds like the perfect setup for a P7.
> 
> If you could do a 2 chip mod, then why not 3? Because I never thought of it. Really I was asking if 3 amps might burn the trace on that tiny PC board. Only one way to find out I guess. That and I was waiting for darkzero to confirm what chips he used.


 
I've noticed there's confusion about the levels of the Flupic. I too was confused about max & burst. There's level 10 (max) & then there's max brightness which is often referred to as burst. They call it burst cause that's what this level is recommended for use, momentary. Of course you can use it in this mode constant if you wanted to. It's pretty much running it like direct drive. Burst output varies (as it does here, 2.0A & 2.5A+) depending on what the battery can draw & how low the vf of the emitter is. Level 10 is the output of the regulators. I'm not an electronics guru but this is what I have concluded with my results. If I am wrong about something I'm always happy to wait for the bus driver to pick me up & take me to school. 

You could always add a third set of regulators. Won't fit in an Aleph LE though. I wouldn't recommend it though cause I too don't think the traces will handle it. This one was getting pretty hot while holding it during testing. I fully potted the board in the can. If you try it, please let us know if it goes  after a while.  If you would be using it where space is not limited then you might as well just use the Triflupic in parallel as MWclint said. If you want even higher numbers you could change the regulators out on the Triflupic. But many of us have used the Triflupic & seeing the results, IMO it's perfectly fine as it is. You could always add more regulators but again, if the battery can't handle the draw & the host can't handle the heat there's really no point. 


Many have PMd me asking about the LDO regulators so I'll just post the info here:

*Standard & 0.77" Flupic:*
-PJFQ: Ti TPS73601 (400ma)
-PJEQ: Ti TPS73201 (250ma)

*SSC P4 "1.0A Burst" Flupic & TriFlupic (x3 of course):*
-PWYQ: Ti TPS73101 (150ma)
-PJFQ: (400ma)

*10.5mm Flupic:*
-PJFQ: (400ma)


:wave:


----------



## Al Combs (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Will! Perhaps I can run some extra wires on the input and output traces to keep them from cooking. I'll let you know if it goes  or not.

BTW, Did you get your Tri-FluPIC's from TnC? I haven't seen them around anywhere. You're definitely right, buying a Tri-FluPIC would be much easier. If I could find one.

Thanks again


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 16, 2008)

Great work! (understatement) 

I believe there's a line forming already.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice work Will! Yo soy want one.

Edit: Make that dos, o tres.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 23, 2008)

This fantastic LE arrived today. 

Its frighteningly bright and fits perfectly. I will attempt to post some pics of the L.E in its very nice TB host in a few days time.

In the meantime I would like to give enormous  praise  to Will for his exemplary work and communications.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 23, 2008)

Man, I have got to see this!


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice Dark! PM sent.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 23, 2008)

easilyled said:


> This fantastic LE arrived today.
> 
> Its frighteningly bright and fits perfectly. I will attempt to post some pics of the L.E in its very nice TB host in a few days time.
> 
> In the meantime I would like to give enormous praise to Will for his exemplary work and communications.


 
 :twothumbs :wave:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 8, 2008)

Some belated pics of host. (Apologies for poor picture quality)


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 8, 2008)

Super nice, that's definitely a keeper. And should you decide it's not afterall, you know how to reach me:nana:


----------



## dmdrewitt (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed easilyled. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks brighterisbetter, dmdrewitt. 
I think the result is very good thanks to Will's and TB's superb work


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 9, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I like that light.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent work (as usual!) :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzero (Sep 9, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Some belated pics of host. (Apologies for poor picture quality)


 

Wow, that's a beauty! Glad to hear to dropped right in. :wave:


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 9, 2008)

So is this a 27xr long reflector being used and what is the beam quality like? Thanks Corey


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2008)

chipwillis said:


> So is this a 27xr long reflector being used and what is the beam quality like? Thanks Corey



Yes its the McR27XR reflector that the head was designed for (by TB).

It produces a smooth even beam overall. Its almost as bright in the spill as the centre,
and there's a very faint outline of the X from the die in the hotspot, but its almost unnoticeable even on a white wall.

I personally find the beam very useful both indoors and outdoors. 
(indoors on the low setting)

It lights up a very large area and because of the power of the output this
reaches out to mid-range distances, perhaps 100m or more.


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks I Have a TB 27mm that this would be perfect for. I'll have to try and score one. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 25, 2008)

Will, your DSWOJ P7 bi-flupic arrived today with the Draco UI
(ie ability to retain last-used setting, with Burst/User-adjust/Low)

It was perfect as you'll see from my email. 

Thanks for another piece of outstanding, exceptional work. :bow:

Daniel


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 12, 2009)

what you did with those 5pin chips, can you do that with amc chips, or do those heat up?\

Very good soldering skills, btw, had to look hard to tell that there was a joint and not just a really fat chip

(and the LE is pretty dernd sweet too)


----------

